# Do I smoke the hive when I open to remove Queen cage?



## josh78 (Mar 26, 2013)

Great question. I will be installing my 1st package this week and was wondering the same.

Not to hijack your post, but also should I smoke hive when filling my top feeder?


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't use smoke in those situations. I just make sure I have my veil on, and maybe gloves.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

If you are quick in and out than smoke is most likely not needed. Same with adding feed. Do have it ready to go, loaded with fuel, lighter at the ready in case you need it.


----------



## vnatzke (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you all !!!!!


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

I never smoke but particularly I think smoking a new package is a really bad idea.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Yes, the only time I don't smoke is when installing the package. 
A small puff goes a long way.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

but, lighting the smoker will be good practice for when you do need it.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Bees are just bees. They will defend their hive when disturbed. 
Knowing what they are you would be careful when handling them.
Because this is new package they don't know you and you don't know their temperament yet.
On the safe side, I would light a smoker to have it within reach just in case they decided to
turn the other way. Better bee safe!


----------



## alange (Apr 8, 2013)

when i just started checking out this site and did not know enough to ask more, i read a post that mentioned someone never smoking and just using sugar water in a spray bottle to calm the bees. The more i read in preparation for my bees, the more i would like to know about this. please direct me elsewhere if this has been discussed before.
thanks 
andi


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Andi,
It has been discussed before & some people use that method. At the top of you're screen there should be a search box, it comes in very handy.


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

When I started last August, I didn't use smoke for months. It wasn't until they had a real hive to defend that they started to send out more guard bees. I've added a few more hives since then and it happens like clockwork with all of them. About the time that they fill out a deep, that's when a little smoke goes a long way. On the contrary, my father started beekeeping at the same time, and he gets that smoker all the time. If you have protective gear on, smoking is almost an arrogant thing. Of course it makes them more docile, but talk about an intrusion. 

I would warn that using smoke frequently and definitely during removal of honey frames leaves the honey with a smokey flavor.


----------



## Bro499 (Apr 16, 2013)

You don't need to smoke the hive for a top feeder just remove inner cover and fill it bees are underneath


----------



## UTvolshype (Nov 26, 2012)

Use your smoker to smoke your gloves and arms, that should do it.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I guess it depends on your interpretation of "smoking the bees". Over use of the smoker can't be good for the colony. A little smoke goes a long way. I always have a smoker lit if I'm going to pop the cover on a hive. If you are planning to remove the queen cage then one puff across the top bars will distract the bees long enough to remove it. In a few minutes they will be back to whatever it was they were doing. I personally think that there is some level of disruption to the colony with or without smoke. If smoke is not used then typically the guard bees are releasing alarm pheromones putting the colony on alert and in a defensive posture. I consider that a disruption as well. Smoking is not something there will ever be agreement on, you just need to figure out what works best for you. Try both ways this year and see what you think.


----------



## Broadside (Mar 29, 2012)

I didn't need to use smoke to remove the queen cages because there just weren't that many bees. Now I do, even though I don't pull more than one frame just to drive them off the sides and tops when setting the feeder down and to clean off burr comb (you will have that very quickly with a top feeder...don't let it get out of hand scrape it every time. If you want to see a calm bee go berserk, use a bee brush lol! I know of no other thing that angers bees faster!

BTW I've found my bees are prefering sugar candy I made to the syrup, even though we've warmed up, with your temps you might want to give them some sugar candy, it'll take a while for syrup to get warm during the day.


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

Well said, agreed Mike


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Some top feeders, like the wooden ones use floats & the bees walk around on top of the sugar water.



Bro499 said:


> You don't need to smoke the hive for a top feeder just remove inner cover and fill it bees are underneath


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I am brand new at all of this and have a hive of "swarm caught" bees that I thought was queenless, so today I decided to look through that brood box until I could tell for sure whether there was or was not a queen. I put on my hooded jacket, no gloves and lit the smoker. When the smoker got to burning, I guess I got excited because I never put the veil on. LOL Anyway, not trying to hijack your post but the wind was howling out of the east so I got very little smoke in the box, BUT I could definitely hear a change in the bees attitued when the smoke did get in there. I don't speak bee yet, but they didn't sound happy at all.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Agreed Mike. I always use a little smoke, always have but then again I rarely suit up to work bees. A very important event to watch for is the point when a weaker package just starting out becomes strong. Most bees when just starting out are gentle and easy to work at some point they will reach critical mass and won't put up with intrusions as kindly. Many new beeks will post on here come summer that their bees have become mean when in fact they have just become strong.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

oft


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

No offense, but is english your first language? This is the second post you've made tonight that I can't understand.


----------

